# Just for laughs...



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

It is my firm belief that we should all have a good laugh, at least once a day.

So here's a couple beauties to start off with...feel free to add!!

*********

An elderly man in Adelaide calls his son in Sydney and says, "I hate to
ruin your day, but I have to tell you that your mother and I are divorcing; forty-five years of misery is enough."
"Pop, what are you talking about?" the son screams.
"We can't stand the sight of each other any longer," the old man says.
"We're sick of each other, and I'm sick of talking about this, so you call your sister in Brisbane and tell her," and he hangs up.
Frantic, the son calls his sister, who explodes on the phone. "Like heck they're getting divorced," she shouts, "I'll take care of this."
She calls her dad immediately, and screams at the old man, "You are NOT getting divorced! Don't do a single thing until I get there. I'm calling my brother back, and we'll both be there tomorrow. Until then, don't do a thing, DO YOU HEAR ME?" and hangs up.

The old man hangs up his phone and turns to his wife. "Okay," he says, "They're coming for Christmas and paying their own airfares." 

*******


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

The difference between men and women
NAMES
If Laura, Suzanne, Debra and Rose go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Suzanne, Debra and Rose.

If Mike, Charlie, Bob and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Godzilla, Peanut-Head and Scrappy.

EATING OUT
When the bill arrives, Mike, Charlie, Bob and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller, and none will actually admit they want change back.

When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators.

MONEY
A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs.

A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.

BATHROOMS
A man has six items in his bathroom: a toothbrush, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel from the Holiday Inn.

The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify most of these items.

ARGUMENTS
A woman has the last word in any argument.

Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.

CATS
Women love cats.

Men say they love cats, but when women aren't looking, men kick cats.

FUTURE
A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.

A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

SUCCESS
A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend.

A successful woman is one who can find such a man.

MARRIAGE
A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.

A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change and she does.

DRESSING UP
A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the garbage, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail.

A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.

NATURAL
Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.

Women somehow deteriorate during the night.

OFFSPRING
Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears and hopes and dreams.

A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY
Any married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

After much careful research, it has been discovered that the artist Vincent Van Gogh had many relatives. Among them were:

His dizzy aunt ...................................Verti Gogh
The brother who ate prunes ..........................Gotta Gogh
The constipated uncle ...............................Cant Gogh
The brother who worked at a convenience store .......Stopn Gogh
The grandfather from Yugoslavia .....................U Gogh
The brother who bleached his clothes white ..........Hue Gogh
The cousin from Illinois ............................Chica Gogh
His magician uncle ..................................Wherediddy Gogh
His Mexican cousin ..................................Amee Gogh
The Mexican cousin's American half brother ..........Grin Gogh
The ballroom dancing aunt ...........................Tan Gogh
A sister who loved disco ...........................Go Gogh
The nephew who drove a stage coach .................Wellsfar Gogh
The bird lover uncle ...............................Flamin Gogh
His nephew psychoanalyst ...........................E Gogh
The fruit loving cousin .............................Man Gogh
An aunt who taught positive thinking ................Wayto Gogh
The little bouncy nephew ............................Poe Gogh
And his niece who travels the country in a van ......Winnie BayGogh


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

And here's my all time favorite...

*********

English Phrase Chinese Translation

"Are you harboring a fugitive?" Hu Yu Hai Ding? 

"See me A.S.A.P." Kum Hia Nao 

"Stupid Man" Dum Gai 

"Small Horse" Tai Ni Po Ni 

"Did you go to the beach?" Wai Yu So Tan? 

"I bumped into a coffee table." Ai Bang Mai Ni 

"I think you need a facelift." Chin Tu Fat 

"It's very dark in here." Wai So Dim? 

"Has your flight been delayed?" Hao Long Wei Ting? 

"That was an unauthorized execution." Lin Ching 

"I thought you were on a diet." Wai Yu Mun Ching? 

"This is a tow away zone." No Pah King 

"Do you know the lyrics to the Macarena?" Wai Yu Sing Dum 
Song? 

"You are not very bright." Yu So Dum 

"I got this for free." Ai No Pei

"I am not guilty." Wai Hang Mi?

"Please, stay a while longer." Wai Go Nao?

"Our meeting was scheduled for next week." Wai Yu Kum Nao

"They have arrived." Hia Dei Kum 

"Stay out of sight." Lei Lo 

"He's cleaning his automobile." Wa Shing Ka 

"Your body odor is offensive." Yu stin ki pu


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Here's a laugh for today- 

A six-year-old boy told his father he wanted to marry the little girl
across the street. The father being modern and well-schooled in handling children, hid his smile behind his hand. "That's a serious step," he said. "Have you thought it out completely?" "Sure," his young son answered."We can spend one week in my room and the next in hers. It's right across the street, so I can run home if I get lonely in the night." "How about transportation?" the father asked. "I have my wagon, and we both have our tricycles," the
little boy answered. The boy had an answer to every question the father raised. Finally, in exasperation, the man asked, "What about babies? When you're married, you're liable to have babies, you know." "We've thought about that, too," the little boy replied. "We're not going to have babies. Every time she lays an egg, I'm going to step on it."


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Subject: A Warning for Women

Most of you have read the scare-mail about the person whose kidneys were stolen while he was passed out. While that was an "urban legend," this one is not.

It's happening every day. You too may have been a victim.

Read on.

My thighs were stolen from me during the night of August 3rd a few years ago. It was just that quick. I went to sleep in my body and Woke up with someone else's thighs. The new ones had the texture of cooked oatmeal. Who would have done such a cruel thing to legs that had been wholly,if imperfectly, mine for years? Whose thighs were these?

What happened to mine?

I spent the entire summer looking for them. I searched, in vain, at pools and beaches, anywhere I might find female limbs exposed. I
Became obsessed. I had nightmares filled with cellulite and flesh that turns to bumps in the night. Finally, hurt and angry, I resigned myself to living out my life in jeans and Sheer Energy pantyhose.

Then, just when my guard was down, the thieves struck again. My rear end was next. I knew it was the same gang, because they took pains to match my new rear end (although badly attached, it was at least three inches lower than the original) to the thighs they had stuck me with earlier.

Now my rear complemented my legs, lump for lump. Frantic, I prayed that long skirts would stay in fashion.

Two years ago I realized my arms had been switched. One morning while fixing my hair, I watched, horrified but fascinated, as the flesh of my upper arms swung to and fro with the motion of the hairbrush. This was really getting scary. My body was being replaced, cleverly and fiendishly, one section at a time. In the end, in deepening despair, I gave up my T-shirts.

What could they do to me next? Age? Age had nothing to do with it. Age was supposed to creep up, unnoticed and intangible, something like maturity.

NO, I was being attacked, repeatedly and without warning. That's why I've decided to share my story; I can't take on the medical profession by myself.

Women of America, wake up and smell the coffee! That isn't really "plastic" those surgeons are using. You know where they're getting those replacement parts, don't you?

The next time you suspect someone has had a face "lifted," look again! Was it lifted from you? Check out those tummy tucks and buttocks raisings. Look familiar? Are those your eyelids on that movie star? I think I finally may have found my thighs . . . and I hope that Cindy Crawford paid a really good price for them!

This is NOT a hoax! This is happening to women in every town every night.

Warn your friends!!!!!!!


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Roon these are great! You obviously have too much time on your hands!!!!! LOL>


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey I didn't make these up! Actually, most were sent to me through email. You know how people love to send those things along.  I frequent another discussion board where someone had the great idea to share all the jokes in one spot- and everyone would post funny stories as they thought of them, or received them, or whatever. I figured the idea would work well here.

And so saying- here is one from the Reader's Digest-

Having encouraged her class of 11-year olds to use descriptive language in the story she had just asked them to write, my wife was disappointed when one boy used the adjective _big_ to describe a castle. She asked the boy to be a bit more creative and told him to rewrite the sentence.

Minutes later he was back at her desk. This time the sentence read, "I went into the castle, which was big, and when I say big, I mean big." --contributed by Matthew Dickens

LOL!!


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

A young man wished to purchase a gift for his new sweetheart's birthday, 
and as they had not been dating very long, after careful consideration, 
he decided a pair of gloves would strike the right note...romantic, but 
not too personal. 
Accompanied by his sweetheart's younger sister, he went to Sears and 
bought a pair of white gloves. The younger sister purchased a pair of 
panties for herself. 

During the wrapping, the clerk mixed up the items and the sister got the 
gloves and the sweetheart got the panties. Without checking the 
contents, he sealed the package and mailed it to his sweetheart along 
with this note: 


My Darling, 

I chose these because I noticed that you are not in the habit of wearing 
any when we go out in the evening. If it had not been for your sister, I 
would have chosen the long ones with buttons, but she wears short ones 
that are easy to remove. 

These are a delicate shade, but the lady I bought them from showed me 
the pair she had been wearing for the past three weeks and they were 
hardly soiled. I had her try yours on for me and she looked really 
smart. 

I wish I was there to put them on you for the first time, as no doubt 
other hands will come in contact with them before I have a chance to see 
you again. 

When you take them off, remember to blow in them before putting them 
away as they will naturally be a little damp from wearing. 

Just think how many times I will kiss them during the coming year. I 
hope you will wear them for me on Friday night. 

All my love, 

Chris 

P.S. The latest style is to wear them folded down with a little fur 
showing.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ROTFL!!!!!!!


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Martha Stewart's Way: 
Stuff a miniature marshmallow in the bottom of a sugar cone to prevent ice cream drips. 

MY Way: 
Just suck the ice cream out of the bottom of the cone, for Pete's sake. You are probably lying on the couch with your feet up eating it anyway. 

Martha's Way: 
To keep potatoes from budding, place an apple in the bag with the potatoes. 

MY Way: 
Buy Hungry Jack Mash Potato Mix and keep it in the pantry for up to a year. 

Martha's Way: 
Spray your Tupperware with nonstick cooking spray before pouring in tomato-based sauces and there won't be any stains. 

MY Way: 
Feed your garbage disposal and there won't be any leftovers or need for Tupperware. 

Martha's Way: 
When a cake recipe calls for flouring the baking pan, use a bit of the dry cake mix instead and there won't be any white mess on the outside of the cake. 

MY Way: 
Go to the bakery. They'll even decorate it for you. 

Martha's Way: 
If you accidentally over-salt a dish, drop in a peeled potato and it will absorb the excess salt. 

MY Way: 
If you over-salt a dish while you're cooking, that's too bad. 

Martha's Way: 
To determine whether an egg is fresh, immerse it in a pan of cool, salted water. If it sinks, it's fresh; but if it rises to the surface, throw it away. 

MY Way: 
Eat, cook or use the egg anyway. If you feel bad later, you will know it wasn't fresh. 

Martha's Way: 
To cure a headache, take a lime, cut it in half and rub it on your forehead. The throbbing will go away. 

MY Way: 
Martha, dear, the only reason this works is because you can't rub a lime on your forehead without getting lime juice in your eye, and then the problem isn't the headache anymore; it is because your eyes burn!!! 

Martha's Way: 
Don't throw out all that leftover wine. Freeze into ice cubes for future use in casseroles and sauces. 

MY Way: 
What leftover wine? 

Martha's Way: 
Potatoes will take food stains off your fingers. Just slice and rub 
potato on the stains and rinse with water. 

MY Way: 
Mashed potatoes will now be replacing the antibacterial soap in the handy dispenser next to my sink. 

Martha's Way: 
Place a slice of apple in hardened brown sugar to soften it. 

MY Way: 
Brown sugar is supposed to be soft? 

Martha's Way: 
Now look what you can do with Alka-Seltzer: To clean a toilet, drop two tablets in, wait 20 min, brush and flush. To remove a stain from a vase or glass cruet, fill with water and drop in 2 tablets. To polish jewelry, drop two Alka-Seltzer tabs into a glass of water and immerse jewelry for two minutes. To clean thermos bottle, fill with water and drop in 4 tabs and let sit for an hour or more (if necessary). 

MY Way: 
Put your jewelry, vases and thermos in the toilet. Add a bottle of Alka-Seltzer tabs and you have solved a whole bunch of problems at once.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

THE RULES OF CHOCOLATE (Author Unknown)

1.. If you've got melted chocolate all over your hands, you're eating it too slowly.

2.. Chocolate covered raisins, cherries, orange slices & strawberries all count as fruit, so eat as many as you want.

3.. The problem: how to get two pounds of chocolate home from the store in hot car. The solution: eat it in the parking lot.

4.. Diet tip: Eat a chocolate bar before each meal. It'll take the 
edge off your appetite and you'll eat less.

5.. A nice box of chocolates can provide your total daily intake of 
calories in one place. Isn't that handy?

6.. If you can't eat all your chocolate, it will keep in the freezer. 
But if you can't eat all your chocolate, what's wrong with you?

7.. If calories are an issue, store your chocolate on top of the 
fridge. Calories are afraid of heights, and they will jump out of 
the chocolate to protect themselves.

8.. If I eat equal amounts of dark chocolate and white chocolate, is that a balanced diet? Don't they actually counteract each other?

9.. Money talks. Chocolate sings.

10.. Chocolate has many preservatives. Preservatives make you look younger.

11.. Question- Why is there no such organization as Chocoholics Anonymous? Answer- Because no one wants to quit.

12.. If not for chocolate, there would be no need for control top 
pantyhose. An entire garment industry would be devastated.

13.. Put "eat chocolate" at the top of your list of things to do 
today. That way, at least you'll get one thing done.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Roon,thanks for giving me one heck of a laugh!!
I have been seriously busy at work lately and found your interpretations absolutely hilarious. I`m not kidding either!
Keep them coming!!!!

Leo R.


:chef:


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks! Although I would love to, I cannot take credit for any of these jokes. I didn't make any of them up- they were either sent to me through email or I found them in other places. I will always give proper credit if at all possible. 

***********
A young woman was suffering badly from hay fever. She was going to a fancy dinner party that night and figured she would need at
least two handkerchiefs to get her through the evening. She didn't have any pockets, so she stuffed them both in her bra.
Halfway through the night, she had already used up one handkerchief and was rummaging around in her bra for the other one. She was having trouble finding it, and soon she noticed
that everyone at the table was looking at her.

"What on earth are you doing?" asked one of her colleagues.

She replied: "I could have sworn I had two when I arrived!"

**********

NEWS ALERT!!
The Supreme Court has ruled that there cannot be a nativity scene in Washington, DC this Christmas. This isn't for religious any constitutional reasons.
They simply have not been able to find three wise men and a virgin in the nation's capital.
There was no problem, however, finding enough
asses to fill the stable.

~Azarie


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Come on, guys! I know I'm not the only one who gets these funny things! Share, share! 

**********
The guide to sex in marriage.
0-5 years: tri-weekly
5-15 years: try weekly
15+ years: try weakly 



Hehehehe.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Here are some actual label instructions on consumer goods..DUH!!! 

On a Sear's hairdryer: 
Do not use while sleeping. 
(****, and that's the only time I have to work on my hair.) 

On a bag of Fritos: 
You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside. 
(the shoplifter special?) 

On a bar of Dial soap: 
"Directions: Use like regular soap." 
(and that would be how???.) 

On some Swanson frozen dinners: 
"Serving suggestion: Defrost." 
(but, it's "just" a suggestion.) 

On Tesco's Tiramisu dessert (printed on bottom): 
"Do not turn upside down." 
(well.duh, a bit late, huh!) 

On Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding: 
"Product will be hot after heating." 
(And you thought????.) 

On packaging for a Rowenta iron: 
"Do not iron clothes on body." 
(but wouldn't this save me more time?) 

On Boot's Children Cough Medicine: 
"Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this medication." 
(We could do a lot to reduce the rate of construction accidents if we could just get those 5-year-olds with head-colds off those forklifts.) 

On Nytol Sleep Aid: 
"Warning: May cause drowsiness." 
(and... I'm taking this because???.) 

On most brands of Christmas lights: 
"For indoor or outdoor use only." 
(as opposed to... what?) 

On a Japanese food processor: 
"Not to be used for the other use." 
(now, somebody out there, help me on this. I'm a bit curious.) 

On a can of Peanuts: 
"Warning: contains nuts." 
(talk about a news flash) 

On an American Airlines packet of nuts: 
"Instructions: Open packet, eat nuts." 
(Step 3: maybe, uh. fly Delta?) 

On a child's superman costume: 
"Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly." 
(I don't blame the company. I blame the parents for this one.) 

On a Swedish chainsaw: 
"Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals." 
(Oh my God. Was there a lot of this happening somewhere?)


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

HERE IS A LAUGH FOR TO DAY....... WOMEN ARE SO RESOURCEFUL…..

A huricane came unexpectedly. The ship went down and was lost. The man found himself swept up the shore of an island with no other people, no supplies, nothing. Only bananas and coconuts. Used to 5-star hotels, this guy had no idea what to do, so for the next four months he ate bananas, and coconut juice and longed for his old and fixed his gaze on the sea, hoping to spot a rescue ship. One day,As he was lying on the beach, he spotted movement out of the corner of his eye. It was a rowboat, and in it was the most gorgeous women he had ever seen. She rowed up to him. In disbelief, he asked her:” Where did you come from? How did you get here?” “I rowed from the other side of the island,” she said .” I landed here when my cruise ship sank.” “Amazing,” he said. “I didn t know anyone else had survived. How many are there? You were lucky to have a rowboat washed up with you.” “It s only me,” she said,”and the rowboat didn t wash up: nothing did”. He was confused.”Then how did you get the rowboat?” Oh, simple replied the woman.” I made the rowboat out of materials that i found on the island. The oars wre whittled from gum tree branches. I wove the bottom from palm branches and the sides and stern came from a Eucalyptus tree.””b.b.b But that’s impossible,” stuttered the man.”You had no tools or hardware.How did you manage?” ”Oh , that was no problem,” replied the woman. On the other side of the island there is a very unusual stratum of alluvial rock exposed . I found that if I fired it to a certain temperature in my kiln, it melted into forgeable ductile iron. I used that for tools, and used the tools to make the hardware. But enough of that ,”she said.”where do you live?” Sheepishly, he confessed that he had been sleeping on the beach the whole time”Well, let’s row over to my place, then”, she said.After a few minutes of rowing she docked the boat at small wharf .As the man looked to the shore he nearly fell out the boat. Before him was a stone walk leading to an exquisiste bungalow painted in blue and white. While the woman tied up the rowboat with an expertly woven hemp rope, the man could only stare ahead, dumbstruck. As they walked into the housed, she said casually, ”it’s not much, but I call it home.Sit down , please; would you like a drink?” "No, no thank you,” he said, still dazed. ”I can’t take any more cocunut juice.” ”It s not cocunut juice, the woman replied.”I have still. How about A Pina Coalda? ”Trying to hide his amazement, the man accepted and they at down on her couch to talk. After they had exchanged their stories, the woman announced “I’m going to slip into something comfortable.would like to take a shower and shave? There is a razor upstairs in the cabinet in the bathroom.” No longer questioning anything, the man went into the bathroom. There in the cabinet was a razor made from a bone handle. Two shells honed to a hollow ground edge were fastened onto it’s end inside a swivel mechanism.”This woman is amazing” he mused.”What’s next? ” When he returned, she greeted him wearing nothing but vines-startegically positioned-and smeliing faintly of gardenias.She beckoned for him to sit down next to her.’Tell me,” she began suggestively,slithering closer to him, ”We’ve been out here for a very long time.You’ve been lonely.Theres’s something I’m sure you really feel like doing right now, something you’ve been longing for all these months.You know......” she stared into his eyes.He couldn’t believe what he was hearing. ” you mean-----? ”he replied, ”I can check my e-mail from here?” :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

HERE IS AN OTHER ONE FOR TO-DAY 

A computer was something on TV
From a science fiction show
A window was something you hated to clean
And RAM was the cousin of a goat
MEG was the name of my girlfriend
And GIG was your middle finger upright
Now they all mean different things
And that really MEGA bytes
An application was for employment
A program was a TV show
A cursor used profanity
A keyboard was a Piano
Memory was something that you lost with age.
A CD was a bank account
And if you had a 3 ½ Floppy
You hoped nobody found out
Compress was something you did to the garbage
Not something you did to a file
And if you unzipped anything in public
You d be in jail for a while
Log on was adding wood to the fire
Hard drive was a long trip on the road
A mouse pad was where a mouse lived
And a backup happened to your commode
Cut you did with a pocket knife
Paste you did with glue
A web was a spider s home
And a Virus was a flu
I guess I LL stick to my pad and paper
And the memory in my head
I hear nobody s been killed in a computer crash
But when it happens they wish they were dead!!!!!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Five year old Katie asks to her mother one day, "Where did I come from?"
Mom has ben dreading this question for five years but, she is prepared. She takes a breath and launches into her well rehearsed Birds and Bees speech. 
Katie listens intently and when her mother is done says, "I just wondered because my friend Suzie says she came from London!"

Jock


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Here's a good one- unfortunately, it's all too true, most of the time anyway. 

*********

These are actual phrases from Officer Efficiency Reports (performance appraisal for the military officers). 

"Not the sharpest knife in the drawer." 

"Got into the gene pool while the lifeguard wasn't watching." 

"A room temperature IQ." 

"Got a full 6-pack, but lacks the plastic thingy to hold it all together." 

"A gross ignoramus---144 times worse than an ordinary ignoramus." 

"A photographic memory but with the lens cover glued on." 

"A prime candidate for natural deselection." 

"Bright as Alaska in December." 

"One-celled organisms outscore him in IQ tests." 

"Donated his brain to science before he was done using it." 

"Fell out of the family tree." 

"Gates are down, the lights are flashing, but the train isn't coming." 

"Has two brains: one is lost and the other is out looking for it." 

"He's so dense, light bends around him." 

"If brains were taxed, he'd get a rebate." 

"If he were any more stupid, he'd have to be watered twice a week." 

"If you give him a penny for his thoughts, you'd get change." 

"If you stand close enough to him, you can hear the ocean." 

"Some drink from the fountain of knowledge; he only gargled." 

"Takes him an hour and a half to watch 60 minutes." 

"Was left on the Tilt-A-Whirl a bit too long as a baby." 

"Wheel is turning, but the hamster is dead."


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes! This is one of my favorites...I had to do some serious digging to find it- enjoy!!

**********

The story behind the letter below is that there is a guy in Newport, Rhode Island named Scott Williams who digs things out of his backyard and sends the stuff he finds to the Smithsonian Institute, labeling them with scientific names, insisting that they are actual archaeological finds. This guy really exists and does this in his spare time! Anyway... here's the actual response from the Smithsonian Institution. Bear this in mind next time you think you are challenged in your duty to respond to a difficult situation in writing.







Smithsonian Institute

207 Pennsylvania Avenue

Washington, DC 20078



Dear Mr. Williams:



Thank you for your latest submission to the Institute, labeled "93211-D, layer seven, next to the clothesline post... Hominid skull." We have given this specimen a careful and detailed examination, and regret to inform you that we disagree with your theory that it represents conclusive proof of the presence of Early Man in Charleston County two million years ago. Rather, it appears that what you have found is the head of a Barbie doll, of the variety that one of our staff, who has small children, believes to be “Malibu Barbie.” It is evident that you have given a great deal of thought to the analysis of this specimen, and you may be quite certain that those of us who are familiar with your prior findings were loathe to contradict your analysis. However, we do feel that there are a number of physical attributes of the specimen which might have tipped you off to its modern origin:



1. The material is molded plastic. Ancient hominid remains are typically fossilized bone.



2. The cranial capacity of the specimen is approximately 9 cubic millimeters, well below the threshold of even the earliest identified proto-hominids.



3. The dentition pattern evident on the skull is more consistent with the common domesticated dog than it is with the ravenous man-eating Pliocene clams you speculate roamed the wetlands during that time. This latter finding is certainly one of the most intriguing hypotheses you have submitted in your history with this institution, but the evidence seems to weigh rather heavily against it. Without going into too much detail, let us say that:



A. The specimen looks like the head of a Barbie doll that a dog has chewed on.

B. Clams don't have teeth.

It is with feelings tinged with melancholy that we must deny your request to have the specimen carbon-dated. This is partially due to the heavy load our lab must bear in its normal operation, and partly due to carbon-dating's notorious inaccuracy in fossils of recent geologic record.



To the best of our knowledge, no Barbie dolls were produced prior to 1956 A.D., and carbon-dating is likely to produce wildly inaccurate results. Sadly, we must also deny your request that we approach the National Science Foundation Phylogeny Department with the concept of assigning your specimen the scientific name Australopithecus spiff-arino. Speaking personally, I, for one, fought tenaciously for the acceptance of your proposed taxonomy, but was ultimately voted down because the species name you selected was hyphenated, and didn't really sound like it might be Latin.



However, we gladly accept your generous donation of this fascinating specimen to the museum. While it is undoubtedly not a Hominid fossil, it is, nonetheless, yet another riveting example of the great body of work you seem to accumulate here so effortlessly. You should know that our Director has reserved a special shelf in his own office for the display of the specimens you have previously submitted to the Institution, and the entire staff speculates daily on what you will happen upon next in your digs at the site you have discovered in your Newport back yard.



We eagerly anticipate your trip to our nation's capital that you proposed in your last letter, and several of us are pressing the Director to pay for it.



We are particularly interested in hearing you expand on your theories surrounding the trans-positating fillifitation of ferrous metal in a structural matrix that makes the excellent juvenile Tyrannosaurus Rex femur you recently discovered take on the deceptive appearance of a rusty 9-mm Sears Craftsman automotive crescent wrench.



Yours in Science,

Harvey Rowe, Chief, Curator-Antiquities


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

The following questions from lawyers were taken from official court records nationwide... 


* Was that the same nose you broke as a child? 

* Now, doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, in most cases he just passes quietly away and doesn't know anything about it until the next morning? 

* Q: What happened then? 
A: He told me, he says, 'I have to kill you because you can identify me.' 
Q: Did he kill you? 

* Was it you or your brother that was killed in the war? 

* The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he? 

* Were you alone or by yourself? 

* How long have you been a French Canadian? 

* Do you have any children or anything of that kind? 

* Q: I show you exhibit 3 and ask you if you recognize that picture. 
A: That's me. 

Q: Were you present when that picture was taken? 

* Were you present in court this morning when you were sworn in? 

* Q: Now, Mrs. Johnson, how was your first marriage terminated? 
A: By death. 
Q: And by whose death was it terminated? 

* Q: Do you know how far pregnant you are now? 
A: I'll be three months on November 8. 
Q: Apparently, then, the date of conception was August 8? 
A: Yes. 
Q: What were you doing at that time? 

* Q: Mrs. Jones, do you believe you are emotionally stable? 
A: I used to be. 
Q: How many times have you committed suicide? 

* So you were gone until you returned? 

* Q: She had three children, right? 
A: Yes. 
Q: How many were boys? 
A: None. 
Q: Were there girls? 

* You don't know what it was, and you didn't know what it looked like, but can you describe it? 

* Q: You say that the stairs went down to the basement? 
A: Yes. 
Q: And these stairs, did they go up also? 

* Q: Have you lived in this town all your life? 
A: Not yet. 

* A Texas attorney, realizing he was on the verge of unleashing a stupid question, interrupted himself and said, "Your Honor, I'd like to strike the next question." 

* Q: Do you recall approximately the time that you examined the body of Mr. Edington at the Rose Chapel? 
A: It was in the evening. The autopsy started about 8:30 p.m. 
Q: And Mr. Edington was dead at the time, is that correct? 
A: No, you stupid, he was sitting on the table wondering why I was doing an autopsy! 

* Q: Before you signed the death certificate, had you taken the man's pulse? 
A: No. 
Q: Did you listen for a heart beat? 
A: No. 
Q: Did you check for breathing? 
A: No. 
Q: So when you signed the death certificate you had not taken any steps to make sure the man was dead, had you? 
A: Well, let me put it this way. The man's brain was sitting in a jar on my desk, but for all I know he could be out there practicing law somewhere.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Irish Wisdom

An aging man lived alone in Ireland. His only son was in Long 
Kesh Prison, and he didn't know anyone who would spade up his potato garden.

The old man wrote to his son about it, and received this reply, 
"For HEAVENS SAKE, don't dig up that garden, that's where I buried the GUNS!!!!!"

At 4 A.M. the next morning, a dozen British soldiers showed up 
and dug up the entire garden, but didn't find any guns.

Confused, the man wrote to his son telling him what happened 
and asking him what to do next.

His son's reply was, "Da, just plant your potatoes."


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Rest In Peace...

The new business was opening and a buddy of one of the 
owner's sent some flowers for the happy occasion. 

They arrived at the new business site and the proud owner read the note which said, "Rest in Peace". 

Now this really ticked him off, so he promply 
called the florist to complain...

After he had told the florist of the obvious mistake and 
how angry he was, the florist said,

"Sir, I'm really sorry for the mistake, but rather than 
getting angry you should imagine this: somewhere there is a funeral taking place today, and the bereaved there have flowers, also with a note, saying, "Congratulations on your new location."


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

OK here's a cheap one liner I'm pretty sure that most of the other Canadian members will get it right away. It has a story to start off with, Thursday night I was helping my parents do some deliveries before we went to dinner, because I was working graveyard shift that night, anyway we had to take a floral arrangement to the hospital, my dad used to work there, so we decided that we would check what was on the menu in the cafeteria, so my dad took the flowers upstairs, and my mom had to check something in the lobby, so I was elected to go check the menu, so I did and went back to tell mom, she says 'what are they doing for dinner ?' and I said 'Theyse chasin' Joe Clark around the kitchen' She looked at me and said 'and just what is that supposed to mean ?' so I replied 'They're serving catch a Tory'.
<the dinner entree was chicken caciatore>

I hope this doesn't offend anyone, it was sort of a spur of the moment one liner.

The explanation for those of you who are sitting there going huh ? right now, is this. Joe Clark is the leader of the Progressive Conservative Party, AKA the Tories, and he was our Prime Minister for a little less than a year I think in the late 70's, until Trudeau was re-elected in 1980.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

That's a good one.  It reminds me of one I used to pull on my stepmom- she always fell for it.

When you drive across some train tracks, look both ways, and then say "A train just went by here!"

The other person, puzzled, always asks "How can you tell?"

You reply "It left its tracks."

:lol: Of course it only works if there is no train in sight.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the officer and the smithsonian reports have left me crying they were so hilarious. Thank you.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

A Speedy Response


A fellow bought a new Mercedes and was out on the interstate for a nice evening drive. The top was down, the breeze was blowing through what was left of his hair and he decided to open her up.

As the needle jumped up to 80 mph, he suddenly saw flashing red and blue lights behind him. "There's no way they can catch a Mercedes," he thought to himself and opened her up further. The needle hit 90, 100....Then the reality of the situation hit him.

"What am I doing?" he thought and pulled over.

The cop came up to him, took his license without a word and examined it and the car. "It's been a long day, this is the end of my shift and it's Friday the 13th. I don't feel like more paperwork, so if you can give me an excuse for your driving that I haven't heard before, you can go."

The guy thinks for a second and says, "Last week my wife ran off
with a cop. I was afraid you were trying to give her back!"

"Have a nice weekend," said the officer.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

A guy arrives at the pearly gates, waiting to be admitted. St. Peter is reading through the Big Book to see if the guy's name is written in it. After several minutes, St. Peter closes the book, furrows his brow, and says, "I'm sorry, I don't see your name written in the Book." 

"How current is your copy?" the guy asks. 

"I get a download every ten minutes." St. Peter replies, "Why do you ask?"

"I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I was always the stubborn type. It was not until my death was imminent that I cried out to God, so my name probably hasn't arrived to your copy yet."

"I'm glad to hear that, "Pete says, "but while we're waiting for the update to come through, can you tell me about a really good deed that you did in your life?"

The guys thinks for a moment and says, "Hmmm, well there was this one time when I was driving down a road and I saw a group of biker gang members harassing this poor girl. I slowed down, and sure enough, there they were, about 20 of them harassing this poor woman. Infuriated, I got out my car, grabbed a tire iron out of my trunk, and walked up to the leader of the gang. He was a huge guy; 6-foot-4, 260 pounds, with a studded leather jacket and a chain running from his nose to his ears. As I walked up to the leader, the bikers formed a circle around me and told me to get lost or I'd be next. So I ripped the leader's chain out of his face and smashed him over the head with the tire iron. Then I turned around and yelled to the rest of them, 'Leave this poor innocent girl alone! You're all a bunch of SICK, deranged animals! Go home before I really teach you a lesson in PAIN!'"

St. Peter, duly impressed, says "Wow! When did this happen?" 

"About three minutes ago."


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

I heard this today.
I tried that viagra this morning.I didnt have a glass of water and it got stuck in my throat.I've had a stiff neck all day.
bada boom...
Sorry ,
Bill


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

A lady walks into a shop that sells VERY expensive Persian rugs. She 
browses around, then spots the perfect rug and walks over to inspect 
it. As she bends to feel the texture of the rug, she farts loudly. Very 
embarrassed, she looks around nervously to see if anyone has noticed her 
little accident and hopes a sales person doesn't pop up right now. As 
she turns back, there, standing next to her is a salesman. "Good day, 
madam. How may we help you today?" Very uncomfortably she asks, "Sir, 
what is the price of this lovely rug?" He answers, "Madam, if you farted 
just touching it, you are very likely going to sh*t when you hear the 
price."


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I hope this doesn't offend anyone. 


Mammogram Preparation

Many women are afraid of their mammogram, but there
is no need to worry.

By taking a few minutes each day for a week
preceding the exam and doing the following exercises, you will be totally
prepared for the test and best of all, you can do these simple exercises right
in you home.

EXERCISE ONE: Open your refrigerator door and
insert one breast in door. 
Shut as hard as possible and lean on the door for good
measure. Hold that position for five seconds. Repeat again in case the
first time wasn't effective enough.

EXERCISE TWO: Visit your garage at 3AM when the
temperature of the cement floor is just perfect. Take off your clothes and lie
comfortably on the floor with one breast wedged under the rear tire of
the car. Ask a friend to slowly back the car up until your breast is
sufficiently flattened and chilled. Turn over and repeat with the other breast.

EXERCISE THREE: Freeze two metal bookends over
night. Strip to the waist. Invite a total stranger into the room. Ask the
stranger to press the bookends against one of your breasts. 
Smash the bookends together as hard as you can. 
Set up an appointment with the stranger to meet next
year and do it again.

You are now Totally prepared!


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

A boy was crossing a road one day when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess." He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket. 

The frog spoke up again and said, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will stay with you for one week." The boy took the frog out of his pocket, just smiled at it, and returned it to his pocket. 

The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a princess, I'll stay with you and do ANYTHING you want." Again the boy took the frog out, smiled at it again, and put it back into his pocket. 

Finally, the frog asked, "What is the matter with you? I've told you that I'm a beautiful princess, that I'll stay with you for a week and do anything you want! Why won't you kiss me?" 

The boy said, "Look, I'm a working chef. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog is really cool." 

:lol:


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

A culinary school student walks into a pizzeria to order a pizza. 

When the pizza is done, he goes up to the counter get it. There a clerk asks him, "Should I cut your pizza into six pieces or eight pieces?" 

The student replies: "I'm feeling really hungry. I guess you'd better cut it into eight pieces." 

:lol:


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

In a country ruled by cannibals, a brave and curious tourist stopped to read a sign in the window of the local butcher shop.

Artists' Brains $9.00/lb 
Philosophers' Brains $12.00/lb 
Scientists' Brains $15.00/lb 
Restaurant Managers' Brains $45.00/lb 

Upon reading the sign, the traveller noted, "My those managers' brains must be delicious! They are obviously very popular!" 

To which the butcher replied, "Are you kidding! The price reflects supply, not demand. Do you have any idea how many restaurant managers you have to kill to get a pound of brains?!" 

:lol:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

zcook, are you sure that this joke is not for lawyers? :lol:


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

A local lawyer had a horseshoe prominently displayed above the door frame of his office. Asked why it was mounted there, he replied that it was a "Good Luck Charm" that someone gave him as a gift to help him win his cases. 

"But surely you do not believe in that superstition?" he was asked.

The lawyer said, "Of course not! Intelligent, educated people like myself never believe in such superstitious nonsense." 

"But then why do you keep it?"

"Well," he said, "because I have been told that it works whether you believe in it or not." 

:lol: 





NOTE: An interesting fact... This joke was derived from a widely published interview. The punchline was an actual remark about his own "Good Luck Charm" by (non-attorney) Danish Nobel prize-winner Niels Bohr.


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

A mathematician, an accountant and a lawyer apply for the same job.

The interviewer calls in the mathematician and asks, "What do two plus two equal?" The mathematician replies "Four." The interviewer asks "Four, exactly?" The mathematician looks at the interviewer incredulously and says "Yes! Four, exactly."

Then the interviewer calls in the accountant and asks the same question: "What do two plus two equal?" The accountant says, "On average, four - give or take ten percent, but on average, four."

Then the interviewer calls in the lawyer and poses the same question: "What do two plus two equal?"

The lawyer gets up, locks the door, pulls down the window shade, sits down next to the interviewer and, in a conspiratorial tone, says, "What do you _want_ it to equal?"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

Not entirely food-related, but very funny!

These are from the New York Magazine competition in which they asked competitors to change ONE letter in a familiar non-English phrase and redefine it:

*Haste Cuisine*
(Fast French food)

*Porte-Kochere*
(Sacramental wine)

*Harlez-vous français?*
(Can you drive a French motorcycle?)

*Cogito Eggo Sum*
(I think; therefore, I am a waffle)

*Idios Amigos*
(We're wild and crazy guys!)

*Veni, Vidi, Vice*
(I came, I saw, I partied)

*Veni, VIPi, Vici*
(I came; I'm a very important person; I conquered)

*J'y suis, J'y pestes*
(I can stay for the weekend)

*Rigor Morris*
(The cat is dead)

*Respondez s'il vous plaid*
(Honk if you're Scots)

*Que Sera, Serf*
(Life is feudal)

*Le roi est mort. Jive le roi!*
(The King is dead. No kidding.)

*Posh Mortem*
(Death styles of the rich and famous)

*Pro Bozo Publico*
(Support your local clown)

*Felix Navidad*
(Our cat has a boat)

*Quip Pro Quo*
(A fast retort)

*L'etat, c'est Moe*
(All the world's a stooge)

*Apres Moe, le deluge*
(Larry and Curly get wet)

*Fui Generis*
(What's mine is mine)

*VISA la France*
(Don't leave chateau without it)

*Ça va sans dirt*
(And that's not gossip)

*Merci rien*
(Thanks for nothin')

*Amicus Puriae*
(Platonic friend)

*L'etat, c'est moo*
(I'm Bossy around here)

*Mazel Ton!*
(Lots of luck)

*Aloha Oy!*
(Love; greetings; farewell; from such a pain you should
never know)

:lol:

(A few of the entries to the list were more than slightly risqué, so I deleted those before posting the text to this thread.)


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hahahahaha :lol:

This is very refined humor!!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My dear zcook,
Very funny stuff.
Beware of the lawyers, They bite 

No but really, I love laughing...don't do it enough however.
But I did after reading your posts 
much thanks zcook


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

A Rabbi, a Hindu and a Lawyer. . . 


A Rabbi, a Hindu, and a lawyer are in a car. They run out of gas and are forced to stop at a farmer's house. The farmer says that there are only two extra beds, so one person will have to sleep in the barn. 

The Hindu says, ''I'm humble, I will sleep in the barn.'' So, he goes out to the barn. In a few minutes, the farmer hears a knock on the door. It's the Hindu and he says, ''There is a cow in the barn. It's against my beliefs to sleep with a cow.'' 

So, the Rabbi says, ''I'm humble, I'll sleep in the barn.'' A few minutes later, the farmer hears another knock on the door and it's the Rabbi. He says that it is against his beliefs to sleep where there is a pig and there is a pig in the barn. 

So, the lawyer is forced to sleep in the barn. A few minutes later, there is a knock on the door. It's the pig and the cow...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce: :bounce: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Two men walk into a bar. The third one ducks...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Delayed reaction.....I sat there thinking where is the rest of the joke.....good....really good today guys. Thanks


----------



## dannic (Mar 7, 2001)

Each year the Washington Post's Style Invitational asks readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter and supply a new definition. Here are the 2001 winners:

Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with.

Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly.

Foreploy: Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting lucky.

Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.

Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.

Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

Hipatitis: Terminal coolness.

Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (this one got extra credit)

Glibido: All talk and no action.

Dopeler Effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

Ignoranus: A person who's both stupid and an ***hole.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

THE SILENT TREATMENT

A man and his wife were having some problems at home
and were giving each other the silent treatment. 
The next week, the man realized that he would need his wife to wake him
at 5:00 AM for an early morning business flight to Chicago. Not
wanting to be the first to break the silence (AND LOSE), he wrote on a
piece of paper, "Please wake me at 5:00 AM."

The next morning the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM and
that he had missed his flight. Furious, he was about to go and see why 
his wife hadn't woken him when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed.

The paper said, "It is 5:00 AM. Wake up."

(MEN JUST AREN'T EQUIPPED FOR THESE SORTS OF CONTESTS!) (Teasing guys...)


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

MARTHA'S WAY OR MY WAY? 
Martha's way #1:
To keep potatoes from budding, place an apple in the bag with the potatoes.
My way:
Buy Hungry Jack mashed potato mix and keep it in the pantry for up to a
year.
Martha's way #2:
Stuff a miniature marshmallow in the bottom of a sugar cone to prevent ice
cream drips.
My way:
Just suck the ice cream out of the bottom of the cone for Pete's sake, you
are probably lying on the couch with your feet up eating it anyway.

Martha's way #3:
When a cake recipe calls for flouring the baking pan, use a bit of the dry
cake mix instead and there won't be any white mess on the outside of the
cake.
My way:
Go to the bakery. They'll even decorate it for you.

Martha's way #4:
If you accidentally over salt a dish while it's still cooking, drop in a
peeled potato and it will absorb the excess salt for an instant "fix me up."
My way:
If you over salt a dish while you are cooking, that's too **** bad. I made
it and you will eat it and I don't care how bad it tastes.

Martha's way #5:
Wrap celery in aluminum foil when putting in the refrigerator and it will
keep for weeks.
My way:
Celery? Never heard of the stuff.

Martha's way #6:
Brush some beaten egg white over pie crust before baking to yield a
beautiful glossy finish.
My way:
The Mrs. Smith frozen pie directions do not include brushing egg whites over
the crust and so I don't do it.

Martha's way #7:
Don't throw out all that leftover wine. Freeze into ice cubes for future use
in casseroles and sauces.
My way:
Leftover wine?

Martha's way #9:
Potatoes will take food stains off your fingers. Just slice and rub raw
potato on the stains and rinse.
My way:
Mashed potatoes will now be replacing the antibacterial soap in the handy
dispenser next to my sink.


----------

